# DISH Network Introduces America's First True TV Everywhere Offering



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network Introduces America's First True TV Everywhere Offering
Newly-Introduced Sling Adapter Allows Live TV Viewing on iPhone®, iPad™, Android™ and BlackBerry® Devices*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Nov. 18, 2010 /PRNewswire/ -- DISH Network L.L.C. today became the first pay-TV provider in America to introduce a true TV Everywhere™ offering, giving DISH Network subscribers the ability to watch all of their live and recorded television programs on compatible smartphones, tablets and laptops. DISH Network subscribers can access these features when they download and use the DISH Remote Access application in concert with their broadband-connected, Sling®-enabled receiver.

"DISH Network is proud to be the first pay-TV provider to bring our customers the ability to enjoy their TV anywhere, anytime on a variety of popular devices," said DISH Network Chief Marketing Officer Ira Bahr. "Unlike mobile viewing from cable and telcos that limit access to select programs, our TV Everywhere services give consumers 24 x 7 access to all of the live and recorded content included with their DISH Network programming subscription."

Introducing Sling Adapter

To enjoy the live viewing capability of DISH Remote Access, consumers need to be DISH Network subscribers and have a Sling-enabled device such as the newly-released Sling Adapter™ - a small placeshifting device that pairs with DISH Network's ViP® 722 or 722k HD DVRs. With a Sling Adapter, customers can then view their high-definition or standard-definition DISH Network programming, including live and recorded shows, on compatible mobile devices or laptops. The award-winning Sling Adapter is powered and operated through a USB connection, offering an easy, plug-and-play set-up without the need for any other wires or connectors. The Sling Adapter is available for $99 to new and current DISH Network customers.

The DISH Remote Access app is free.

Mobile Applications, Available Today

The DISH Remote Access app provides the following features:

Enjoy live TV programming from all subscribed channels,
View all DVR recordings,
Manage recordings and delete shows,
Use a mobile device as a remote control. 

DISH Remote Access is powered by SlingPlayer Mobile™ technology for support of 3G and WiFi-enabled phones, laptops or tablets, including the following devices*:

iPhone® & iPod touch®: Watch your TV on your iPhone's Retina display. You can download the app now through the iTunes Store®.
iPad™ (TV viewing coming soon on iOS 4.2): Catch your favorite TV shows, live and in HD, on the iPad's crystal-clear 9.7 inch screen. The DISH Remote Access app is currently available through the iTunes Store and will soon be updated to provide full-screen TV viewing for the iPad. 
Android™: DISH Network offers full support for the fastest-growing smartphone OS in the world. DISH Remote Access for Android devices is available for 4.3-inch display smartphones and tablets, and can be downloaded through the Android Market using your device.
Windows® & Mac® Computers: DISH Remote Access allows high-definition TV viewing on Windows and Mac systems. DISH Network subscribers can log in to DISH Remote Access at DISH Network's website to use the service.
BlackBerry®: DISH Remote Access means your BlackBerry is no longer just for business, unless your business is watching your TV anywhere and anytime. The beta app is available for Bold (Models 9700 & 9000) and Curve (Models 8520 & 8900) through the TV Everywhere section on DISH Network's website.

_*DISH Network will continue to expand its menu of compatible devices._

For more information about the Sling Adapter, DISH Remote Access and other DISH Network TV Everywhere products, visit www.dish.com/tveverywhere.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Repetitive post I know, but I CANNOT BELIEVE I JUST PAID FOR THE SLING PLAYER APP FOR MY PHONE LESS THAN A WEEK AGO.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

So this device pulls the stream directly from the receiver, not from the video out?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

On the 922, yes. I don't know how it works on the 722 yet.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

digitalfreak said:


> So this device pulls the stream directly from the receiver, not from the video out?


I think it can only do that with the 922, on the 622 or 722 it requires the Sling Adapter that I assume still has a video and audio input on it that it converts to streaming IP data.

EDIT: I read the press release again and it makes it sound like the Sling Adaptor is only connected via USB and doesn't need an additional video and audio connection like an actual Slingbox does.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This adapter is meant to be in lieu of a traditional Sling device... so for the non-Sling receivers (622,722, etc.) it will connect via USB and then to your network.

IF it works as good as a Sling adapter, then it will be welcomed. IF it is cheaper, it will also be welcomed. BUT if it carries the same limitation that the 922 has of only being supported by Sling-via-Website-login, then it will be similarly panned for not allowing the SlingPlayer program on the PC/Mac to work.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow are you guys uninformed.

It only works on the 722 and 722K receivers. The only thing to plug in is the usb plug. No video hookup or ir blasters.

Here are a few reviews which look positive.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/18/dish-network-sling-adapter-review/
http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...first-look-review-dish-sling.html#post2386321
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372917,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03069TX1K0001121


----------



## DaCypher (Sep 25, 2007)

Any word on what happened to the Sling Extender? The TV Everywhere site no longer has any info on it (not even a "Coming soon..." tease). I'm more interested in getting HD for my second TV than I am being able to watch TV on my Android phone. I'm almost curious enough to buy a Sling Receiver 300 and see if it'll work with the Sling Adapter.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, $99 seems like a reasonable price - less than half a Slingbox PRO-HD. But...

You can use a Slingbox with other equipment (and nowhere does it say this new gadget will work with a 622).
You use the Sling web connection system with Slingbox.
A Slingbox uses your TV1 out without switching your722/722k over to duo mode.
We have this graphic on Dish's page which implies that you may be able to Sling to a TV, but of course the DVR will hook up to a TV...








...and then there's this on another page that doesn't mention another TV at all:








The TV receiver gadget no longer appears anywhere I can find on the Dish web site. It never appeared on the Slingbox.com web site, but does still appear as a possible product on the Sling Media web site.

EDIT: Hmmm. I was just contemplating my post above. Since the new Sling Adapter grabs it's content from TV2 out thereby making TV2 out HD, and since my Slingbox PRO-HD grabs it's content from TV1 out, it would seem like I could end up with two separate HD TV Everywhere streams from a 722/722k.


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

I chatted with Customer Service earlier and it is not available for the 622. I asked if it will in the future, she no information about that. Only for the 722 & 722K. I thought the only difference in the 622 & 722 was the size of the harddrive. They will miss out on a lot of sales if they don't make it available for the 622.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

I have 2 622s. I called Dish to confirm that the sling adapter does not work with the 622 and, in fact, it does not. So I asked about swapping out one of my 622s for a 722. That's where the fun began. The first csr tried to set up a swap but came back and said his computer doesn't differentiate between between the 622 and 722. All he can do is specify an upgrade to a duo HDDVR but depending what the local installer had on the truck he might show up with a 622, a 722 or a 722k. He suggested I call a local installer to see if they had a 722 in stock and try to do it that way. I found a local installer who has 722s in stock but he wants $99 to come out, whereas if I do this directly from Dish the installation fee is waived. I called Dish back and got the same story. I then asked what if a new customer who saw the announcement about the sling adapter called up and asked for a 722 and a sling adapter. I was told that there was no way they could guarantee that the customer would actually get a 722. This makes no sense. I could understand not differentiating when there was essentially no difference between the units, but now that Dish has released an accessory that only works on the 722, they need to figure out how to specify that a 722 will be shipped.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

This sounds good but before I pull the trigger - how do i hook it up via the USB port if my EHD is using it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, this will bring back that good old cluster within Dish where they can't guarantee you a 722 if you order one... They probably will send a 722 to a new customer, but an existing customer has about as good of a chance of getting a 622. That's exactly what happened to me when I tried to upgrade my 622 to get another 722... and they sent me a 622 again.

IF this isn't going to support the 622, then they are going to need a way to guarantee people can get a 722 upgrade if they want one OR they will have some unhappy people.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon W said:


> This sounds good but before I pull the trigger - how do i hook it up via the USB port if my EHD is using it?


I believe all of the ViP receivers have 2 USB ports (one in front and one in back).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The press release had a link to DISH's updated information about the product ...
http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/

 

The unit looks like it is mostly heatsink. It uses the 722/722k for power and Ethernet connections.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I bought a Targus Chill Hub that has a built in 4 port USB hub in it. That way it keeps the 722k cooler and I have my external hard drive plugged in to it. When I get the Sling Extender I will be all set. You could use the front USB port, but many people would not like how that would look.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Jon W said:


> This sounds good but before I pull the trigger - how do i hook it up via the USB port if my EHD is using it?


According to the info I've seen on it, it will run off a powered USB hub. When I say "powered", what I mean is the hub will need to draw power from the electrical outlet, not from the device.


----------



## motorcycledave1000 (May 4, 2009)

phrelin said:


> Wow, $99 seems like a reasonable price - less than half a Slingbox PRO-HD. But...
> 
> You can use a Slingbox with other equipment (and nowhere does it say this new gadget will work with a 622).
> You use the Sling web connection system with Slingbox.
> ...


What about the new "Internet-ready" HDTV's? Can they login to Dish Remote Access or just receive the slinged content?

I get all giddy thinking about only having one wire (the power cord) running to my other TV's!


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the hub. Connecting to the front USB doesn't appeal to me for aesthetic reasons. For 99 bucks I don't see a downside. I ordered mine. Shipping is free as well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

motorcycledave1000 said:


> What about the new "Internet-ready" HDTV's? Can they login to Dish Remote Access or just receive the slinged content?
> 
> I get all giddy thinking about only having one wire (the power cord) running to my other TV's!


I am not aware of an internet-ready HDTV with a Sling app of any kind.

This area gets really fuzzy. As _Wired Magazine_ noted in a recent issue, the internet is thriving and has a bright future but the web (www) may not as dedicated apps take over (see this thread). An app for HULU doesn't get you Netflix and both company's apps won't get you content from your Sling system.

At this point in time you have to make a decision.

You can wait for an app to appear on some internet-ready HDTV and buy it, or wait for the Sling folks to get that other box that hooks up to your TV ready for market, both of which fall into that "soon" situation.
You can right now use a computer to stream Slinged content, either hooked up to your TV or a monitor, which also allows you to stream from other sites like Netflix.
I bought a Slingbox PRO-HD because I couldn't wait for "soon" to arrive bringing the Dish specific equipment. I dumped my old TV's without replacing them, except for the Pany plasma in our "home theater." I use computers in other rooms.

Clean looking options for those interested in Sling who want to feed a second HD TV and have a wireless network (wired is ok too) in your home include computer solutions like the ASUS Eee Box EB1501P available at Amazon for a pricy $499.98. (Please note that this is not an endorsement, but just an example of what one might find.)


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

This is nice, but is the demand for this really greater then the demand for MRV?? I believe the majority of Dish's customers would prefer MRV in HD, as many more homes now have multiple HD sets. I have 9 more months left on my contract so if Dish doesn't come up with an MRV solution I'll be off to Directv. Just my two cents.


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

My setup is a 722 with an EHD connected.
Since I don't have wired ethernet available, I just ordered an USB wireless modem from the dishnetwork store "Wifi Broadband Connector".

That uses up both of my USB ports.:nono:

If I wanted to order the sling adapter, what are my options (other than removing the EHD)

I don't think a USB HUB will work with the EHD.
Maybe a powered USB hub and plug in the USB wireless and Sling adapter to it?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

MrPete said:


> .....I don't think a USB HUB will work with the EHD.....


I am currently using a Targus Chill Mat for Laptops With integrated 4 Port USB Hub and it works just fine with my 2TB external hard drive. I might get the optional AC adapter when I add the DISH Sling Adapter, but for right now it works just great without it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BonefishPaul said:


> This is nice, but is the demand for this really greater then the demand for MRV?? I believe the majority of Dish's customers would prefer MRV in HD, as many more homes now have multiple HD sets. I have 9 more months left on my contract so if Dish doesn't come up with an MRV solution I'll be off to Directv. Just my two cents.


You have to make your own choices based on your own needs. But I'm baffled that you think a majority of Dish customers would prefer MRV in HD.

With the Sling system, the key number is not how many TV's but how many pairs of eyes. The average American household size is 2.5 people (2.5 sets of eyes). Somewhere around 50%-60% of Americans live in 1 and 2 person households.

Yes there are American households with more complex needs. But a 722 with one of these adapters can serve two sets of eyes independently at the same time. And the second set of eyes can be anywhere.

Two 722's with these adapters can serve four sets of eyes independently at the same time. The first and third sets of eye have to be in a room where a 722 is located. The second and fourth sets of eyes can be anywhere there is an internet connection, wired or wireless.

Thus, to be terribly sexist and ageist at the same time, Dad can watch one of the TVs in the den or garage or basement, while Mom is watching one of the TVs in sewing room, kitchen or master bedroom, while grandpa is in his room where one of the 722 is and junior is watching in the home theater where the other 722 is located. All of these TV's are usable in HD.

In addition, the Dish system can serve your smart phone, iPad or laptop computer while away from home or around the yard if your wireless system works. In fact, you can watch at work if your employer's network system will allow you to connect.

If you have three 722's with adapters and put a Slingbox PRO-HD on TV1 out on all three, you could have six independently controlled streaming signals.

Or you could have a DirecTV MRV system and put a Slingbox PRO-HD on one of the boxes.

Hey, the options are endless....


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

MRV and Sling are addressing two different segments.

MRV is more about sharing HD content within the home and for this it does one hell of a great job. Each DVR and receiver can access seamless faction all content from multiple DVR's. Receivers can record content and select which DVR to use for that purpose. DirecTV2PC allows PC's to watch recorded content 'streams'.

MRV however is only for use in the home. Watching shared 'MRV' content using DirecTV2PC from work is just not possible and frankly it was not designed with that in mind. Sending HD to work would require too much bandwidth. Now if the HD content was down converted then we would be talking about a different technology.

Sling I think is addressing that need and it looks like they have a great product with the new offering.

If Sling in fact offers HD within the home and low bandwidth for smart phone, iPad etc... then they may have one up on the DirecTV offering.

I see this as a great thing. Competition is good. 



phrelin said:


> You have to make your own choices based on your own needs. But I'm baffled that you think a majority of Dish customers would prefer MRV in HD.
> 
> With the Sling system, the key number is not how many TV's but how many pairs of eyes. The average American household size is 2.5 people (2.5 sets of eyes). Somewhere around 50%-60% of Americans live in 1 and 2 person households.
> 
> ...


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

If I install this on my 722K (w/OTA module), would I still be able to use TV2 via the Coax output? If so, would the TV2 & Sling outputs be the same or independent (i.e. I could watch different recorded or live TV programs on TV2 and Sling (as long as I am not using all of the tuners))?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

grog said:


> MRV and Sling are addressing two different segments.
> 
> MRV is more about sharing HD content within the home and for this it does one hell of a great job. Each DVR and receiver can access seamless faction all content from multiple DVR's. Receivers can record content and select which DVR to use for that purpose. DirecTV2PC allows PC's to watch recorded content 'streams'.
> 
> ...


Competition is very good.

In the case of Sling regardless of your TV signal provider, the Slingbox PRO-HD is there for you. So if you put one Slingbox PRO-HD on one of your MRV connected DVR's you have both worlds.

And at least when you are using the Slingbox web connection (I can't yet speak for the Dish web connection), at hotels that throttle bandwidth it appears that the stream HD/SD quality is self-adjusted, determined by what bandwidth is available. So I make decisions, like who cares if John Stewart is rezed down and my PBS shows are only available in SD anyway. And in some cases I can use my Verizon MiFi 2200 to get better bandwidth if a good signal is available.

Now what I'm puzzling over is why the Sling Receiver 300 isn't on the market yet. Dish promised it "soon" (rebranded of course), but that disappeared off their web site.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 722k only has two outputs, regardless of how you view them, you will only have TV1 output and TV2 output.

It is not tuners that matters it is outputs.

I thought I read somewhere that the sling adapter could output either from TV1 or TV2 (I could be wrong - heaven forbid).

When the Sling adapter is installed, the receiver is switched to Dual mode.

I understand if you are watching TV2 via sling, then the other TV2 outouts are still hot and usable.


----------



## timtron (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how the video stream flows? If you are on the home network, will the traffic still traverse the Internet? 

My point of the question, is that if I added a Sling adapter and had kids watching from their room via a PC, would the DVR be streaming to the Internet just to be downloaded realtime or would it all take place on the local LAN.

My internet connection is OK, but not great. If it happens all on the local network I'm in, if not then I don't think it's going to meet my needs.


----------



## Daddy Freddy (Feb 24, 2010)

recvd the sling adapter..hooked up to 722k, watching via mobile phone..droid x android..pix quality sux...bad..kinda surpr the reviewers said pix quality was better than sling hd pro. If so..cant imagine any worse. Tried connections with wifi, super speed at office..well over rec speeds...tried 3g, about same pix quality as super macka speed comcast. Pix quality no where near hd, actually almost hard to even watch espn. Was really hoping to be blown away..i was like a kid in candy store ripping open the box.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

timtron said:


> Does anyone know how the video stream flows? If you are on the home network, will the traffic still traverse the Internet?


It shouldn't. The traffic should stay on the local LAN.



> My internet connection is OK, but not great. If it happens all on the local network I'm in, if not then I don't think it's going to meet my needs.


You should be OK.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Daddy Freddy said:


> recvd the sling adapter..hooked up to 722k, watching via mobile phone..droid x android..pix quality sux...bad..kinda surpr the reviewers said pix quality was better than sling hd pro. If so..cant imagine any worse. Tried connections with wifi, super speed at office..well over rec speeds...tried 3g, about same pix quality as super macka speed comcast. Pix quality no where near hd, actually almost hard to even watch espn. Was really hoping to be blown away..i was like a kid in candy store ripping open the box.


It's not the device, it's your crappy upstream speed from Comcast.


----------



## daranman (Feb 1, 2008)

jsk said:


> If I install this on my 722K (w/OTA module), would I still be able to use TV2 via the Coax output? If so, would the TV2 & Sling outputs be the same or independent (i.e. I could watch different recorded or live TV programs on TV2 and Sling (as long as I am not using all of the tuners))?


I installed mine today, and the output on TV2 is blocked to coax when viewing over Sling. You will see a 'card' on coax saying that you can end the sling stream by pressing 'Select'. Thus, you can't see independent programs on coax (TV2) and Sling, but you can see TV1 if you have that modulated to a different channel. The 722k will also switch back and forth from Single Mode and Dual Mode if you want to use the sling output, so no picture-in-picture on TV1 if you normally are in Single Mode.


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

Back in January, Dish said it would be compatible with the 622. Maybe it will still happen.. or maybe not.

_________________
_the "TV Everywhere Adapter," a sleeker version of the old Slingbox that gives place-shifting capabilities to a number of Dish HD-DVR receivers using a USB connection. According to Dish's Website, six existing receivers are compatible with the new place-shifting adapter: the 522, 625, ViP 612, ViP 622, ViP 722, and ViP 722k. _

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=186416&site=lr_cable


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been putting off getting the ViP922 until the SlingExtender came out. Wife and kids are now HOUNDING me to get just go ahead the Sling Adapter, and just forget the ViP922. They want access to recording and watch on thier laptops, both inhouse and out and about. My have to just break down and pay the $99, and make everybody happy, everybody already has thier own personal 2TB drive, to hold thier personal shows and series.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have been putting off getting the ViP922 until the SlingExtender came out. Wife and kids are now HOUNDING me to get just go ahead the Sling Adapter, and just forget the ViP922. They want access to recording and watch on their laptops, both in house and out and about. My have to just break down and pay the $99, and make everybody happy, everybody already has their own personal 2TB drive, to hold their personal shows and series.


I, like you, _had _been waiting for the 922, but then I found out that they had no TV2 and I changed my mine and got the 722k. It has been a good move from my 622.

Earlier today I received my Sling adapter. As has already been reported, it is dead simple to install and simply works.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> I, like you, _had _been waiting for the 922, but then I found out that they had no TV2 and I changed my mine and got the 722k. It has been a good move from my 622.
> 
> Earlier today I received my Sling adapter. As has already been reported, it is dead simple to install and simply works.


I bought a 722k while waiting for the 922, and the SlingExtender, planned on upgrading the 722. TV2 out doesn't bother me at all. I have 722 and a 722k, nowadays, and before that I had a 622, and added a 722, later on, but have always kept them in single mode, I have never used Dual mode with any of my DVR's. Wife and kids have been waiting to watch shows on thier Laptops for over a year now, nothing like lying in bed, and watching what you want(or at least thats what the wife says). I just ordered 2 of the bad boys. Living Room TV is busy now, and thank god for hubs. Four 2 TB drives, 1 GoogleTV, and now a Sling Adapter. Back room TV, will just have the Sling adapter, and room to drop a EHD in.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Got the Sling adapter a couple of days ago. Hookup was a snap. I am using a USB hub to connect the Sling and my EHD switch with the rear USB port. I tested it on my iphone and laptop. The iphone app only works via wireless internet NOT 3G. Probably a limitation from AT&T but a major bummer for true mobile TV. The picture quality is not HD but not bad and the interface is very good. I also tried it on my laptop via Dish's website. Once the stream starts the picture quality can be changed from good-better-best. Best being full HD which looks great. One annoyance - on the PC side it has a picture of the actual Dish remote but the 30 second skip is not usable. - you can use the standard FF. I also think the interface on the iphone is superior I would imagine it would work really well on the ipad when it comes out. I tried my iphone at the office and it worked great but I was unable to install the sling plug in on my office computer so I cant speak to that. Overall not bad for $99 bucks. I am looking forward to trying it the next time I am out of town.


----------



## ILv2Xlr8 (Mar 29, 2006)

The info seems to only describe watching on PCs or iPhones, but does not mention other TVs other than the graphic:









So can I finally watch something from one of my DVRs on another dish RX on a different TV if they are connected on the same ethernet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ILv2Xlr8 said:


> So can I finally watch something from one of my DVRs on another dish RX on a different TV if they are connected on the same ethernet?


No. This does not share content between receivers, this streams content to other devices.


----------



## ILv2Xlr8 (Mar 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> No. This does not share content between receivers, this streams content to other devices.


Arghh... that is most disappointing as all the other providers e.g. DTV, comcast, etc seem to have this capability. :nono2:

I would rather have the ability to watch my stuff on any TV inside my home first before worrying about streaming it outside of my house...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We're still waiting for the catcher that can be connected to a second TV and the standalone portable TV that can catch the feeds from elsewhere in the home. I wouldn't mind seeing a Sling between receivers feature as well.


----------



## ILv2Xlr8 (Mar 29, 2006)

and I wouldn't mind having my dish remote access app work on my iphone. It's constantly stuck at "connecting"... so I have no hope of this new fangled thingy being able to stream to my iphone either...


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just got the sling adapter and was initially very impressed. The PQ can be very good. I tested via my laptop over a 802.11n network and a HTPC setup over 802.11n on the 2nd floor and the video quality was really good.

I was even more impressed with the iPhone implementation - the UI is more usable than that on the pc browser version and PQ was outstanding - even using "SQ" (standard quality) bumping it up to HQ produced a noticeable improvement in PQ. Tested over 3G and Wifi (802.11g) and didn't really see a difference as I can get around 3Mb over 3G at home.

Only one person can use the "Sling" at a time, i.e. one remote user regardless of viewing device. You'll get a message about "taking over control" if you login while someone else is logged on. 

This is when my troubles began, trying to show the wife how to use it her laptop and now we are getting a lot of "satellite signal lost" error messages when trying to watch live TV or recorded TV. Logging out and turning off the 722 seems to fix the issue -but it's still happening. This is occurring while I am watching Monday Night Football on the same receiver so I know I am not getting sat drop-outs.

When you connect remotely, the 722 goes into "Duo-Mode" (blue light comes on) automatically and then switching out a few seconds after logging out or closing the remote viewing app. It seems that it's best to let "duo mode" revert to "single mode" before switching between laptops/pc. I didn't have this problem switching between the iPhone and my laptop.

Still testing, it would seems my wife's (newer but still Win7) laptop may be somehow causing the issue. We both use FireFox and it works great - when it all works.

Overall still happy, just need to get my wife's laptop worked out.


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

A follow-up...

I had to update my wife's iPhone to v4.1 iOS+ to download the latest dish remote app (she didn't have it installed already - I did) and that version will not play any DVR episodes - it just plays the live feed from the last channel tuned to on the TV2 tuner. In addition, that version doesn't have an SQ/HQ button to switch video quality. So for her on the iPhone - no DVR.

Clearly the 722 and/or sling adapter has issues with multiple device access. I don't get it though; I can switch between my iPhone and Laptop without issue - but these both had older versions of the software (except to view video on the laptop - I did have to dl the sling plugin for the first time today). My guess is that since you are required to logon using the same account un/pw, that it gets confused between devices if they are connected to soon after one another.

Ah, more testing...


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

After reading Nightfly's post I tried 3G again and got it to work without a problem. I'm not sure why it wasn't working before. I couldn't figure out how to change the resolution on the phone other than select an HD vs SD version of the same channel in the guide. I just updated the phone to 4.2.1


----------



## bdhall1313 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the 922. Just updated the Dish app on my iPad and iPhone and it works great on both watching shows I had recorded. It looks like I am getting HD quality on both using wifi. Haven't tried it on 3G yet.

One more reason to be glad I switched from Direct to Dish. This is much better than MRV for me.

My internet connection is 6mb DSL.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

daranman said:


> I installed mine today, and the output on TV2 is blocked to coax when viewing over Sling. You will see a 'card' on coax saying that you can end the sling stream by pressing 'Select'. Thus, you can't see independent programs on coax (TV2) and Sling, but you can see TV1 if you have that modulated to a different channel. The 722k will also switch back and forth from Single Mode and Dual Mode if you want to use the sling output, so no picture-in-picture on TV1 if you normally are in Single Mode.


My Sling Adapter is supposed to be here tomorrow, and from reading this, I may already be regretting ordering it. I have my 722k in single mode and I use the swap button constantly to flip between the two tuners. I do not think I could live without this "feature". Does this thing disable picture-in-picture any time it is plugged in, or just when it is in use?


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, viewing content remotely will use the second SAT tuner - even when watching DVR so yes. But I don't get your logic...you won't likely be using the PIP swap function and viewing content remotely at the same time right? Or are you talking about someone else using the remote feature as you sit at home?

Regardless, some more use today...

I drove about 50miles to my office today in So Cal (Orange County) up the 5 and steamed CNBC the whole way. I got some stuttering for a minute once and a dropout/freeze for another minute but that was it; it otherwise played a fluid video and audio. Impressed.

I should note I have a 4Mb upstream connection at home with Cox cable and the iphone is on AT&T which I typically get 2.2Mb down on on average.

- The iphone app often "crashes" after opening it after recent use. Just restarting it generally works.
- moving to another channel is far quicker and less error prone by changing channels via the UI remote control while currently viewing content.

To view content via PC, I hate that I have to go through "MY account", then the "dish remote..." link to get the site. I've used the direct sling link previously but it never remembers my un/pw so I go though the other route.

Basically I think the PC side could really use some work - for instance, you have to exit fullscreen mode to made ANY changes, like change the channel etc. kinda sad.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

jeffdb27 said:


> My Sling Adapter is supposed to be here tomorrow, and from reading this, I may already be regretting ordering it. I have my 722k in single mode and I use the swap button constantly to flip between the two tuners. I do not think I could live without this "feature". Does this thing disable picture-in-picture any time it is plugged in, or just when it is in use?


Not a problem. It's only in dual mode while you are actively streaming. It switches back the instant you stop.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

nightfly85 said:


> ... you have to exit fullscreen mode to made ANY changes, like change the channel etc. kinda sad.


Numbers and arrows change channels in full screen mode.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Not a problem. It's only in dual mode while you are actively streaming. It switches back the instant you stop.


Ah good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

Using the Android app (sigh...and I'd just paid for the Slingbox app this past summer) with a 722 and an ORIGINAL SlingBox. Amazingly it works pretty well -- far from HD, but on the Droid's tiny screen I wouldn't have expected much anyway.

(The Sling application and the Dish application both initially warn me that the setup isn't officially supported, but after clicking past that warning things work well enough for streaming Daily Show during my lunch break  )


----------



## rteichman (Nov 30, 2010)

nightfly85 said:


> it just plays the live feed from the last channel tuned to on the TV2 tuner.....So for her on the iPhone - no DVR.


Did you ever figure this out. I am having the same problem on my iPhone. Works great over the web, but the iPhone App will not "change to" a DVR show and play it.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

rteichman said:


> Did you ever figure this out. I am having the same problem on my iPhone. Works great over the web, but the iPhone App will not "change to" a DVR show and play it.


The same is true for the Android ap on my Droid. It has options to play recorded shows, but never does. One time I did get to play a recorded show by starting it first on the web player and then "taking over" on the Droid.


----------



## syarost (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been using the Sling Adapter with a 722 for the last week. I have been able to view recorded shows on my iPhone 3GS from my DVR (both EHD and IHD) over 3G, without problem.

I called Sling Media to ask where I could get a Sling Receiver 300u, and received the following reply:

From: Castro, Jones <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, Dec 7, 2010 at 2:26 PM
Subject: Sling Receiver 300
To: syarost

Hi Stewart,

Thanks for your message.

We sell the Sling Receiver 300 to television service providers who will sell it directly to end-users. Sling Media will not be selling the Sling receiver 300 in retail at this time. The first television provider to offer the Sling Receiver 300 will be DISH Network. Please consult DISH directly for info.

Sincerely,

Jones Castro 
Account Manager, West

Sling Media, Inc. 
[email protected]​
This shows hope that Dish still might sell the Sling Reciever.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have had my DISH Sling Adapter for a couple of weeks now and jsut received the message from T-Mobile:

"Free T-Mobile Message: Due to the amount of data you have used this billing cycle, your data speed will be slowed for the remainder of the cycle."


So, my question is, how many hours of TV can I watch through Dish Sling Adapter with a 5 GB cap? If I watch an SD channel does that use less data than an HD channel?

Also, does anybody know what speed I need to watch Sling Adapter?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I wanted to mention a possible issue for some of us using the Dish Network Sling Adapter and accessing it through Dish Remote Access via T-Mobile carrier. I just got the Dish Network Sling Adapter about a month ago. I have an Android phone on T-Mobile, so I added the unlimited 3G data. A couple of weeks into using this I went over the 5 GB cap, so T-Mobile throttled my data speed. On another forum, it was suggested to me that I should just force 2G only by selecting it in the menu. The reasoning is that 2G is faster than throttled 3G. I made the switch and was pretty satisfied, until I started getting reports from others that I wasn't answering my telephone. I did some more checking and it appears as if this is a common problem. Specifically, if a GSM carrier device is streaming content that calls don't ring through. It is a good lesson to me to be careful during future billing cycles to keep under the 5 GB cap, thus allowing me to continue to use 3G data in an un-throttled capacity. I would be interested in hearing reports from others on this issue.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

will it work when you are outside the US?? I travel to Europe and some services (ie. Netflix) are blocked when they see you are at a European IP address.

Thx


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

How do you fast-forward or skip within a DVR program on the iPad Sling app? I only see the play button when I touch the screen during playback.

Great device. I wish I could use the Symbian app since I have a Nokia E71. I know it is possible if I could get the password and info for my box. If anyone at Dish or Sling would like me to test the Symbian, would be happy to do so.

Thanks,
Rasheed


----------



## zcasper (Dec 16, 2007)

I got the Sling Adapter for my 722k. Since I already had the Dish Remote Access app installed on my iPhone and iPad, the setup was crazy easy. I just plugged the adapter in and I instantly had a new option in the app. 

Everything works great! Wi-fi or 3G. Very little lag and watchable resolution. I only have a 512kb uplink speed so I can imagine things getting better with more bandwidth. 

I had a Slingbox Solo and never used it (I never spent the $30 for the mobile app). Now I use the Sling all the time. 

I'm really surprised at how much I like the Sling Adapter. Highly recommended. 

Zach

p.s. It will work in Europe--just watch your bandwidth usage.


----------

